# Suche Temperatur / Feuchtesensor ...



## hws (8 Juni 2009)

und zwar ein Billigprodukt, weil Serienfertigung.

Nein, nicht ein nacktes Bauteil (NTC, KTY, PT100) aus dem Conradkatalog. Solche Bauteile sind schon im Prinzip OK, etwas Schutz sollte aber drum sein. Etwa 50 mm Metall- oder Kunststoffröhrchen oder Kunststoff umspritzt mit nem Meter Kabel dran.

Oder kennt jemand ne Firma, die sowas konfektioniert?

Übliche Kanalfühler mit 1/2 Meter Edelstahlrohr und Einschweissmuffe im 3stelligen Eurobereich sind eindeutig zu teuer. 

Üblicher "Umgebungstemperaturbereich" ca. -15 .. + 80°C bzw ca 5..95%rH.

hws


----------



## mst (8 Juni 2009)

Wir setzen die von Thermokon ein:
http://www.thermokon.at/

Temperaturfühler unter 50€


----------



## Metabastler (8 Juni 2009)

*rH/T Sensoren*

Frag mal bei Sensirion oder roline(?spellig)   

Was heisst Serienprodukt? So ab 100k/a wird es erst richtig günstig 

Gruß Metabastler


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Juni 2009)

So was hier ?

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/TEMPERATURE-CONTROL__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## hws (12 Juni 2009)

*Danke für die Links ...*

habe da jetzt einiges zur Auswahl ..

hws


----------



## s.leuschke (21 Juni 2009)

Wir verbauen eigene Produkte, mit dem können wir Temp. und Feuchte messen.
Jeweils 0-10V oder Temp als Tempfühler und Feuchte 0-10V

Gruss Sven


----------

